# April 20 IASCA 1x - Lacey, WA



## slammedsuburban (Jun 6, 2012)

IASCA 1x SQ only
Saturday, April 20

Audio Northwest
4708 Pacific Ave.
Lacey, WA 98503 

Entry is $25 for one format, $45 for both
Registration/judging starts at 9
Trophies for 1st & 2nd, medals for 3rd


----------



## Jfreak (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm gonna try to make this one. My car won't be ready, but I'd like to listen to people's systems.


----------

